# [Realtek ALC1220] Help with Realtek HDA driver test utility - Microphone Acoustic Echo Cancellation not working Great after Win10 Update



## Geschnallt (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Community,

I was kind of late to switch to Windows 10, however after switching to W10 from W7 I noticed the Acoustic Echo Cancellation is not working that great anymore.
It was pretty much perfect on Windows 7. I am using a Microphone + Speakers.
My Mainboard is a ASROCK Extreme 4 Z370.

I think I kind of found out why, at least there is a easy to spot difference when between the driver on Win10 and W7.

I'm sorry for the German Screenshots but I'll explain. "Nachhallunterdrückung" is the Acoustic Echo Cancellation. Starting from W10 it's also missing the DC-Offset (No Idea what's that for).
And the Acoustic Echo Cancellation is now *(v2)*, this v2 is working way worse for me. Occasionally others hear themselves on Calls. This did not happen on Windows 7.

Interestingly yesterday I took a look at a friends PC, which is way older, it's a GA-X58A-UD5 rev2 with Realtek ALC889. And it's working there on Windows 10 like on 7 for me. No (v2) and the DC Offset is present.
So maybe this "upgrade" is only for newer Realtek Chips?

Using the same Driver Version on Windows 10 as on Windows 7 does also not work, also I can't try a even older driver since those do not Support the ALC1220.

In this forum I found some posts about the *Realtek HDA driver test utility.* Maybe with this it is possible to set the Older Version of Acoustic Echo Cancellation, or just to switch to some Legacy mode.

Unfortunately I don't really know how to use it or where to start.  

So please I need help with this. Thank you very much.


----------



## X3NN (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi,

did you find a solution? I have exactly the same problem and it is driving me crazy.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 1, 2020)

Geschnallt said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> I was kind of late to switch to Windows 10, however after switching to W10 from W7 I noticed the Acoustic Echo Cancellation is not working that great anymore.
> It was pretty much perfect on Windows 7. I am using a Microphone + Speakers.
> ...


Download *REALTEK HDA TEST UTILITY*, install it and do the following:

1 - Select the "Driver Policy" tab, go to the search field and type "*ForceRtkMicEftV2*".

2 - When locating it, check the host box of that policy, but leave the policy unchecked, as in the image below:




3 - Repeat the same process, but this time, typing "*RtkMicEffectV2*" in the search field.

4 - Click "Save" to save the changes, restart your computer and, if possible, post the result.


----------



## X3NN (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks Alan.

It did not work for me but after playing around I found a working configuration.

I had to:

enable DrvCtrl43
check 25-AecRefUseLoopback
set mic to 44khz, 24 bit
set output to 44khz, 24 bit
That way I dont get any audio output picked up. If I change the khz it stops working.


----------

